# Bong Soo Han



## Brad Dunne (Aug 2, 2006)

Wish this news was better.........

I just read, on another site, where Bong Soo Han is listed as very ill. He has cancer and is reportly not doing well. If folks wish to offer their good thoughts and well wishes, it was suggested that they can do so by logging onto his web site.  
http://www.bongsoohanhapkido.com/bio.htm 

Respectfully :asian:


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all,

Reports say that Grandmaster Han, Bong Soo has been diagnosed with pancreatic cancer - a tough one to overcome indeed.

I had the pleasure of meeting Grandmaster Han in 1982 at his dojang, he was inspirational and very kind to a then Hapkido novice with less than 3 years under my belt.

I wish him and his students the best.


----------



## Paul B (Aug 3, 2006)

That is sad news indeed.

On a personal note...I have never heard anything but positives regarding GM Han or his students..and I think we can all agree that in Hapkido circles that is really saying something about the man's character and integrity. He is a true pioneer and a true Hapkido leader. 

I also wish GM Han and his family the best.:asian:


----------



## matt.m (Aug 3, 2006)

It is very sad news indeed.  I do hope the absolute best for him.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Aug 3, 2006)

*I sent an email to Master Han's studio, and received the following response, which I wanted to share with you all:*

Mr Grotewold,

Thank you for your kind email. It will be passed along to Grand Master Han. 

He has been ill, but he is doing very well and expects to make a full recovery.

Please let others know that he appreciates the warm thoughts and kind words. All of the positive energy that he has been receiving from around the world has been very healing.

Best regards,

Jon Davis
Director of Operations
Grand Master Bong Soo Han's
International Hapkido Federation
3201 Santa Monica Blvd.
Santa Monica, CA 90404
www.bongsoohanhapkido.com
Phone: 310.829.2643
FAX: 310.829.2304


----------



## pstarr (Aug 4, 2006)

I wish him all the best!  He is, indeed, an outstanding instructor and martial arts leader!  :asian:


----------



## MJS (Aug 4, 2006)

Wishing him all the best for a quick recovery!:asian: 

Mike


----------



## Brad Dunne (Jan 1, 2007)

This was posted on another discussion board, thought I would also post it here. This is from Gm J.R. West,

It is with great sadness that I must inform you of the latest news of GM Han. The cancer that he fought so valiantly earlier this year has returned and spread throughout his entire body. GM Han is currently in a coma in Santa Monica and is not expected to last more than a few more days. 

This information is about 2 or 3 days old (from when I found it on Budoseek).


----------



## DngrRuss (Jan 1, 2007)

This is very sad news indeed.

I had the pleasure of meeting with GM Han a couple of years ago.  He was very gracious and cordial to my business parnter and myself.  He is truly an icon and every hapkido practitioner owes him a debt of gratitude.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 1, 2007)

This is not good news. He's not only a great Martial Artist but a great human being as well.


----------



## greendragon (Jan 1, 2007)

I truly can't imagine anyone being a better role model for what a true Hapkido Grand Master should be...he is simply one of the best Hapkido Players that ever planted two feet on this earth....his legacy will be carried on throughout the next generations with respect, love, and admiration....
                                                                        Michael Tomlinson


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2007)

Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I met and knew him back in the early 70's, a great man then and a great man now. He will be missed..........................


----------



## Drac (Jan 2, 2007)

Who can ever forget him from the 2nd ( or 3rd for purists) *Billy Jack *movie.."*The Trial of Billy Jack"*


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm deeply saddened by this news. While stationed in South Korea in the mid-'70s I studied under one of his students, Master Pak Sun Han. When I returned stateside Mr. Pak encouraged me to contact Mr. Han to request permission to teach Hapkido. Though I was completely on the other side of the country, Mr. Han was very gracious and helpful in that regard. I still have in my posession his kind letter. He didn't know me from Adam, yet treated me like I was a lifelong student. Truly a man of class and honor.

Deep Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## DngrRuss (Jan 2, 2007)

I just spoke to Mr. Jon Davis who is the Director of Operations for the  IHF.  He told me that Master Han is very ill but he is now at home and no longer  in the hospital.  

He was understandably reluctant to give me any  details, nor did I press him for any.  

Lets all continue to keep good  wishes for Master Han, his family and his students.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 7, 2007)

See post in general martial arts talk.


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Jan 7, 2007)

It has been reported that GM Han has passed. It is a terrible loss to us all in the Hapkido community. Please stop by his site and pos a comment.
http://www.martialinfo.com/comments/BongSooHan/


----------



## doshim (Jan 7, 2007)

Grand Master Han has not passed yet. Thank you all for your kind thoughts and words.

You will find up to the minute information on our website: www.bongsoohanhapkido.com.


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Jan 7, 2007)

It is a ad bit confusing. I heard this from anoher source, and hen on his web site i has a birth Month and year as well as a death monh and year.


----------



## doshim (Jan 8, 2007)

Greetings All:

It is with much sadness that I report that Grand Master Bong Soo Han has passed away at 6:05 pm this evening.

Information regarding services will be posted on the front page of the IHF website as soon as it is available. www.bongsoohanhapkido.com 

Please send your good thoughts.


----------



## Hapkiyoosool (Jan 16, 2007)

There is very sad news to report'

Grandmaster Han has passed away. Please say a prayer for his family. 

You can see more here at these sites:

www.bongsoohanhapkido.com

www.hapkiyoosool.com

I will be at the funeral representing our federation under Grandmaster Chang Young-Shil. 

Sincerely,
Master Jeff Allen
President US HQ


----------

